# Proper Lighting for Doves??



## dlwbom (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi Everyone, I need some advice on proper lighting for my two white RN doves. They are in a nice, large indoor cage and I have read the importance of lighting, but not sure what the appropriate lighting is. I bought a 24 inch grow light (75 Watt output) which I installed in their cage. They seem to enjoy it and it's also nice that I can see them better to enjoy them. I still put them in an outdoor cage for a few hours a day (there's nothing like REAL sunshine!). Is the grow light an appropriate light for them? 
Thanks for any input!
Denise from Sacramento, CA


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Indoor UV lighting during daylight hours, plus the dose of unfiltered outdoor sunlight is a good plan for your birds. It provides them the vitamin D 3 for adequate levels and utilization of calcium and phosphorus in the body. Sunlight should not be through a window, but direct as you have provided. Good work for your doves.

Marian


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I understand that in humans, steroids in the skin facilitate a photo-chemical reaction to synthesize vitamin D. How does this occur in a critter covered with feathers? I've always read that feathers were essentially dead tissue. What gives?

--Ray


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Sounds far-fetched, but according to Ritchie-Harrison, vitamin D 3 is converted from its precursor under the influence of UV light. It has been suggested that this process occurs in birds when the oil of the uropygial (preening) gland is spread over the feathers and irradiated by UV light. Then the vitamin is orally ingested during preening. The mechanism of conversion in birds that do not have a uropygial gland has not been proposed.
The next step occurs mainly in microsomal fractions of liver cells. The second step in the activation of D 3 occurs in the mitochondria of cells in the renal (kidney) cortex.(pg 588)
If birds have the components in their diet that can be converted to D-3 with the addition of sun or UV light, this occurs in the skin. (I guess the presence or absence of feathers is irrelevant other than for the preening/ingestion function. The feathers don't absorb and metabolize D 3 components).

If groups of juvenile birds are fed diets low in calcium and vitamin D 3, birds in shady flight cages may show signs of rickets, while birds in sunny flights will be normal. Hypovitaminosis D 3 can easily occur in birds raised indoors. It is advisable to supplement indoor birds without access to natural sunlight with vitamin D 3.
(D 2 is not sufficient--watch what you are buying)
Signs of vitamin D 3 deficiency parallel those of calcium deficiency. Thin or soft shelled eggs, seizuring or leg weakness, bone fractures, bent or distorted leg bones in the young bird, indented sternum, easily broken bones, possible paralysis secondary to fractures. (pp853-4)

Marian


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Marian,

absolutely facinating! Thank you for your wonderful knowledge....yet another one to print for our pigeon file.

Now, you said not through a window, is this just for the purpose of receiving the D3 vitamin? Or is there something else to be concerned about when getting sunshine through a window? My dove and pigeon both sit in the windowsills every day (2 or 3 times a day) However, with summer and 95-l00+ degree temps, we leave the windows open and half the time they have only the screen between them and the sun, the other half they sit farther back where the window is.

Thank you so very much

Terri


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Incredible...

--Ray


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Terri,
Sorry for the late reply.
Direct unfiltered sunlight is most beneficial to the birds. Even through glass, a certain amount of filtering takes place. 
If your birds are just spending a portion of the day getting direct light, that is fine. Thank you for the compliment, but I don't have a great deal of knowledge, just a great deal of avian medicine books!
Aren't birds cute when they sunbathe?

Marian


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Marian and All,

Yes, sunbathing birds are fascinating. When I first started rescuing birds, I almost went into cardiac arrest because I didn't realize what the bird was doing. I thought it was dying on me due to the body position, wings all spread out, and just generally acting very strangely.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Terri, Terry and all,

I still have little shocks when I see my birds laying in the aviary, looking dead, when they are just kicking back in a sunbeam. 
I found a bit more specific info about the direct sunlight issue.
This is from Diseases of Cage and Aviary Birds by Rosskopf and Woerpel.
"Caged birds rarely receive enough incident sunlight, and, therefore, rarely benefit from its UV radiation. UV light is necessary to facilitate chemical reactions that take place withi the skin thata enable optimum absorption of calcium...by the intestinal tract.
There is no benefit when sunlight is received through window glass.
We suggest that you take your bird outside on warm sunny days as often as possible...safe within a suitable cage. It is important for you to provide areas of sunlight and shade so your bird can select his preference.
Many bird owners are using artificial UV light sources. The most popular and recommended light source of this type is the Vita-Lite (Duro-Lite Lamps, Duro-Test, Lyndhurst,New Jersey).

Marian


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Marian,

I beg to differ with you. I am adding to my knowledge every time I get information from folks like you, Terry, Ray and Judy and so many more, you have your avian medical books as well that I am sure that you have learned so much from. So I feel, especially in comparison to myself, that you are very knowledgeable







So again, my thanks....

So we are doing ok as long as they sit in the window sill behind the screen, as they love to do. And yes it is quite a sight to see them sunbathe. The dove does an especially lovely pose, it startles me almost everytime I see her. She lays completely on her side with her ear to the sill and her other wing streched completely out and her eyes closed, talk about hearta attck the first time a saw this. I thought she must have flown into the window and really injured herself until I reached for her and got a dirty look because I disturbed her, lol. 

Thanks again,

Terri


----------

